# Help identifying parts in front wheel well



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

There is a black metal piece at the lower front side of the front wheel well. It has 6 holes which makes me think that a seal must be missing. What is this part, and what is the name of the seal I should order? I've included a front and backside picture of a portion of this piece. I hope that it will help you to identify the part.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Referred to as SPLASH SHIELD 
IIRC they are all hole punched and the holes are for air Baffling for AC equipped models.


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Thank you GTOJUNIOR. I do have an AC car.


----------

